# Rod-Stewart-takes-in-city-s-Downtown-Train



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

http://www.salemnews.com/local/x602337277/Rod-Stewart-takes-in-city-s-Downtown-Train


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Very cool...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Rod likes to make the models on his layout, I think most of the track is laid down and hooked up by someone else.
I read an article about when he goes on tour he brings buildings to work on in his hotel room. Complete with all of his modeling supplies.

Check this out,
http://www2.gibson.com/News-Lifestyle/Features/en-us/toys-in-the-attic-rod-stewart.aspx

They had a write up about him in Model RR magazine a while back.

I think it would be cool if Rod joined up and showed off some of his talent here. :smilie_daumenpos:

You hear me Rod.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Saw this o'er on the facebooks. To be visited by anyone of famous stature would be great! Heck, just to have visitors at the layout period would be great! haha!!


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Rock'n Rod!!*

What a great treat to have a Star give you a visit and make you feel like "The Star"!! Shop right near a beauty Salon...the Ladies!! Then his security has to pull him out cuz he obviously didn't want to leave!!:thumbsup: Good article!


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

man i always meant to visit his layout cause i was always in peabody shopping at the train shop , oh well


----------



## RedManBlueState (Jan 9, 2013)

I grew up in Peabody. Cool. 
I never heard of Sellios' before. I need to check it out.
I know North East Trains down the street, but never seem to get there during business hours. Opens too late, closes too early.


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

The newest magazine of Model Railroader has a huge article and update on Stewart's layout. Complete with some really cool color photos as well 

http://mrr.trains.com/issues/2014/february-2014


----------

